# Shaw Communications Inc (SJR-B.TO)



## sam (Mar 16, 2012)

Shaw (SJR.B) got hammered friday for cutting their forecast , what do you guys think ? I think now is good buying opportunity ? mainly for dividend


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

This company has horrific corporate governance - they pay ridiculous benefits and pensions to the family members who founded the company. I think one brother at age 50 retired with a $5M/yr pension.

They also aren't investing in wireless space so they will fall behind over time.

In terms of their cable business they are losing lots of subscribers to Telus and cannot compete without lowering prices and profitability.

This company is going down hard - only the div is holding them up for now.

Invest elsewhere - BCE, RCI, Telus in Canada are better choices.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

Agree with PMR on all accounts; Shaw is an awful, awful, stock and should not be owned by anyone at all ever for any reason.

Telus.


----------



## arc (May 19, 2012)

What about investing in shaw as a short term thing to take advantage of the volatility? Quick 3% gain?


----------



## Financial Cents (Jul 22, 2010)

I own it and they will be bought at some point, likely by Telus. I don't mind keeping my small position for the yield.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Grats to the believers...SJR is back....5% boink to the dividend...cash flow double....cell service is so 2012...content is more important going forward imo.


----------



## feetfats (Jan 3, 2013)

I've owned this stock for a bit over a year. I enjoy the dividends and this is the second time they have increased since I bought. I am not highly confident in this stock but I purchased during it's last dip and have been riding it up since. I have a stop sell set so if this stock goes up I will be happy and if not I got to enjoy ~4% yield and some capital gain along the way. Telus has performed much better during this time and I am glad I had purchased both.

If my stop sells this stock would you guys put the money towards more Telus or something else?


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

The board is corrupt an crooked. Their products are clearly inferior to competitors. At some point their subscribers will realize this as I did. I previously owned Shaw Motorola PVRs and had a Shaw cable phone. When I went to renew their technology was inferior to Telus' and they wanted to charge a higher price for lesser services than Telus. Telus was also happy to give us 2 boxes for free and a free Galaxy tablet whereas Shaw would just give us a discount on one box. 

I just see this company as a gambit to transfer money to the younger Shaws. They pay the divy because they have to. They will eventually go in the tank because of failure to invest. They can't win against big strong corporations in this space like Bell, Telus and Rogers. They have no vision and are badly outclassed. They stuck to their cash cows from their existing cable lines and haven't bothered to invest or innovate enough in this space. They didn't even bother trying to buy any bandwidth at the cellular auctions even though the future appears to be mobile and they are out of the race.

IDK, they still have a broad customer base out West but I just see them bleeding customers to stronger companies and eventually taking a dive. Remember that behind every stock there is a company and you have to decide if that is a good company with a strong future or not and I don't see it here.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I own them because they own content that will pay dividends for years & years. As much as people like to think the future is a Netflix model I tend to disagree...my observations of society is that we tend to become lazy,dull & uninspired as we age and we like to leave our tv's on 24/7. We don't want to be interactive...we are tired and want to relax. Content will be required to fulfill this dismal reality. 

I watched an interview with a guy from I think CBS that stated they still collect 15 mill/year providing 'I Love Lucy reruns' to content hungry providers. They bought the rights for like 5 million years ago. Perhaps I am way off,but buying SJR under $20 seemed (seems) like a good idea at the time.

(I also own Telus,Rogers,BCE )


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

http://business.financialpost.com/2013/01/14/rogers-strikes-700m-deal-with-shaw-to-buy-wirless-spectrum-mountain-cablevision/

Shaw is abandoning wireless plans, and sold off a cable network in Ontario.

No doubt Shaw is profitable, but in my opinion the stock is overpriced. They have a P/E of 14 and no reasonable expectation of strong revenue growth. Telus is eating them alive out west - they are running fibre optic to the home everywhere, and offering wireless bundling discounts. 

And this Wi-Fi network rollout is confusing at best. Would you pay for Wi-Fi access? I'd rather walk across the street and find free access. Or did Shaw realize that tablets can use 3G? You can buy a Ipad in Vancouver, add it to your Rogers, Telus or Bell account for as little as $10 a month, and connect to the internet anywhere in Canada, let alone in a 100 foot radius.


----------



## Kaitlyn (May 13, 2011)

doctrine said:


> http://business.financialpost.com/2013/01/14/rogers-strikes-700m-deal-with-shaw-to-buy-wirless-spectrum-mountain-cablevision/
> 
> Shaw is abandoning wireless plans, and sold off a cable network in Ontario.
> 
> ...


They are also on the cusp of a 5yr high, though. Doing something right?


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

The whole pont of shaw wifi is that it is included in your monthly Internet package. 
They don't charge for it.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Even better, because no one would pay for it. Just my opinion - a company with no growth prospects introduces some risk to the stock price. They are usually subject to earnings multiple compression.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Anyone watching this one? Up 4.04% today and nearly 18% in the past two weeks, contrary to the rest of the market correcting.


----------

